# oe ligature in United States International



## roland098

I am using the Us International keyboard setting for my accents, but the one thing you apparetnly can't do is the oe ligature - although you can do an ae. Anyone know the best way round this?


----------



## Gil

Le symbole œ est utilisé dans l’alphabet phonétique international pour la voyelle antérieure mi-ouverte ; ɶ correspond à une voyelle antérieure ouverte.
"Œ" : U+0152, &OElig; code clavier : Alt 0140
"œ" : U+0153, &oelig; code clavier : Alt 0156
I tried and it works (œ  Œ)


----------



## rsweet

Gil, does this system work in word processing programs, like Word? I can see how this works in HTML, but I thought ligatures were a function of the font. I tried your Alt 1040 in Word and it didn't work on my Mac.


----------



## pierrick

I too use a US English keyboard. For the oe -as well as most accented nouns- in MS Word, I use the Autocorrect feature.
It lets me type the French word as is (raw, without accents, etc) and the corrects it all as I go along.
Admittedly I entered all the accented words into the Autocorrect list, but I do that as I go along, and it's a one off. It really saves me a lot of time.

Regards


----------



## Gil

rsweet said:


> Gil, does this system work in word processing programs, like Word? I can see how this works in HTML, but I thought ligatures were a function of the font. I tried your Alt 1040 in Word and it didn't work on my Mac.


Désolé. Je ne connais pas Mac et ne puis te conseiller.


----------



## ceann-feachd

If you have Windows 2000 or XP, you can use the Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator and design your own keyboard layout that will include the character.

http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/tools/msklc.mspx

On Linux, you can set a compose key (I use the Winkey) and hold that down and press O E while holding it down.


----------



## cuchuflete

rsweet said:


> Gil, does this system work in word processing programs, like Word? I can see how this works in HTML, but I thought ligatures were a function of the font. I tried your Alt 1040 in Word and it didn't work on my Mac.



Sorry to be so late seeing this.  œ and Œ on the Mac are relatively easy if you have the Character Palette open.  Just click the desired character and click Insert in the Palette window.  Things may be easier still if you have a more recent OS than my 10.2.8.  

This will tell you just about all you need to know:  http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/keyboards/mackey.html#available


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:


> Sorry to be so late seeing this.  œ and Œ on the Mac are relatively easy if you have the Character Palette open.  Just click the desired character and click Insert in the Palette window.  Things may be easier still if you have a more recent OS than my 10.2.8.
> 
> This will tell you just about all you need to know:  http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/keyboards/mackey.html#available



Try these keyboard shortcuts on a MAC, Cuchuflete. There's a widget for keyboard shortcuts, too.

œ option q
Œ shift option q


----------



## cuchuflete

œ Œ  Thanks Lsp.  That's quicker and easier. 

å∫ç∂´ƒ©˙ˆ∆˚¬µ˜øπœ®ß†¨√∑≈¥Ω

The above is the English alphabet with the Option key depressed.  I'll try to cheer it up later.


----------

